# what coloer is she



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

what color would you call this English short faced tumbler .. this is my granddaughter newest bird thanks


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yellow mottle?

Cute bird.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure what they call it


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

Cokteel


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

this bird is yellow


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Yellow


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks I was not sure if thats all the called it because of the white . but yellow it is


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jason, Looks like a yellow agate to me. Could also be a deroy agate, does it have any almond in its background?

regards Gordon


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

So cute pigeon


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Its a recessive yellow with either mottle or agate genes also.

Its not just a yellow. I would call it a yellow mottle.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellow mottle. I don't see any indication of deroy unless it just hasn't moulted in any breaks yet.


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

OOOOO nice nice. It looks just like my yellow mottle homer pigeon.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol, I hope you mean colour wise, Cos if your homing pigeons look like that something funny is going on


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks . as allot of you can tell I'm still learning . you know the saying when you stop learing your DEAD


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Did you raise this bird the bird is a yellow mottle. I always like to see a photo of the parents that the bird cameout of.*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here, "agate" and deroy are the same thing. Recessive red/yellow almond. I don't see any almond.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Agate here is the gene that causes Whiteside, or rosewing in its het form. The guys on the American Frillback club refer to red whitesides as agates too.

I never knew agate and deroy had anything to do with each other. I thought one was the combo of almond and **** rec red and the other was a pied/mottle gene.

You are right that Almond is not in the mix here though so its clearly not almond, Or deroy, Or agate going on what you refer to agates as. Once again Becky - wouldn't it be easy if the whole world used genetics language rather than making up all these silly names that apply to one or more things..


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

this breed is a beauty!!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Agate is the whiteside or white on the red.....different than Deroy which is almond on rec. red.


----------



## pigeonss (Jan 11, 2009)

*Agate different than Deroy*

Hi yes they are two different color both are great to make Almonds


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

How does agate effect blue bird. No, not a bluebird.


----------

